# cfl lumen per watt ratio



## 3rdbase (Nov 6, 2009)

whats the cheapest cfl bulb? and the best lumen per watt bulb  ..for flowering . just wanted to add a little more light to 1 foot by 4 foot section in the middle of my lights...


----------



## Growdude (Nov 6, 2009)

3rdbase said:
			
		

> whats the cheapest cfl bulb? and the best lumen per watt bulb  ..for flowering . just wanted to add a little more light to 1 foot by 4 foot section in the middle of my lights...



The cheapest CFL - hXXp://www.1000bulbs.com/9-Watt-2700-Kelvin-Compact-Fluorescents/11222/

Best lumen per watt - hxxp://www.growlightexpress.com/led-grow-lights-1/glowpanel-45-watt-led-grow-light-308.html?zenid=nqammrob2i01l0tnhj3j081ft2


----------



## 3rdbase (Nov 6, 2009)

ty grow dude .... still trying to maximize my lighting per sqr foot


----------



## OldSkool (Nov 7, 2009)

Sweet answer GD! Hit both on the head. Very concise....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 9, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> The cheapest CFL - hXXp://www.1000bulbs.com/9-Watt-2700-Kelvin-Compact-Fluorescents/11222/
> 
> Best lumen per watt - hxxp://www.growlightexpress.com/led-grow-lights-1/glowpanel-45-watt-led-grow-light-308.html?zenid=nqammrob2i01l0tnhj3j081ft2



Growdude, how many lumens does that LED panel put out?  Didn't see it on the specs.


----------

